
Nurturing India's Next Entrepreneurs - donohoe
http://india.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/21/nurturing-indias-next-entrepreneurs/?src=twr
======
goombastic
India has a leadership crisis. This is a nation has been sucked dry by its
dynastic political classes. The alternatives India is presented with aren't
that different from the systems it seeks to replace. Every decision over the
last 60 years has been one of divide, broker, and rule. India's politicians
love the caste system, the divisions it creates and the votes that such a
system guarantees.The middle classes have no hope and have no real
representation today. The poor continue being poor and are treated as a vote
bank.

Infrastructure is a daily fight and when American clients look at Indian
developers and teams, little do they realize the daily fights teams go through
to just get to office. All of this adds to inefficiency and a tiredness that
saps any will out of anyone with the dreams to strike out on their own. It's
close to impossible.

If nothing else gets you, the goons, the trade unions, the bureaucracy, the
queues, the traffic jams, the insane bills for shoddy service, the daily
swearing, the disease, the increasing cost of borrowing money, the lack of
water, the power cuts, and a million other small things will. India's
political upper classes are its curse. They live in $2Billion homes shuttled
by helicopters while the country around them festers in one giant sewage pit.

